# Michal Kwiatkowski



## Rashadabd (Sep 17, 2011)

I am really starting to like this guy. I love the way he rides and how and when he attacks. He reminds me a lot of a Gilbert in his prime or guys like Nibali when they focused on the Spring Classics more. I could see him absolutley dominating races like Strade Bianche and the Ardennes Classics for years if he focuses on them. He's also a threat for GC and stages in grand tours and other stage races. He looks like the total package. 

Micha? Kwiatkowski - YouTube

He had another good day and big race today finishing high on the GC ladder in Spain.


----------



## Rashadabd (Sep 17, 2011)

One more:

Michal Kwiatkowski - Victories - YouTube


----------



## dnice (Jul 12, 2012)

hear, hear! i couldn't agree more. if he stays focused he can be the next great one.


----------



## Rashadabd (Sep 17, 2011)

dnice said:


> hear, hear! i couldn't agree more. if he stays focused he can be the next great one.


I am with ya. Much to my surprise, he is the guy I enjoy watching more than anyone this year so far and I came into the season all excited about the guys on BMC and Trek Factory Racing. But right now, he and Contador have been the most fun to watch do their thing.


----------



## TehYoyo (Sep 16, 2012)

I love Kwiatkowski. He caught my attention last year in the TdF when he came in second in Young Rider. I was ecstatic when he won Strade Bianche. He's actually focusing this year on the Ardennes and I think he's a great contender for those classics.

As for GC, I don't think he's a main contender yet. When he starts playing with the really big boys, I don't know if he'll make the jump in the next 5 years (think Tejay, although TVG is getting full TdF support this year, even from Cadel).

IMO, Contador is going to dominate the TdF this year (is that what he's aiming for?)


----------



## crowaan (Aug 13, 2013)

Kwiatkowski has been great. The finish to Strade Bianchi has probably been the second best finish to race this season (behind Tour of Flanders). It was amazing to see him just blow Sagan away, he made one of the best riders look like he was standing still.

On a side note, I don't like what Sagan is doing. Should have stayed as a sprinter, even though he isn't as good as Griepl and Kittle but he definitely isn't as good as the top Classic specialists. His Paris-Roubaix performance highlights that.


----------



## SpeedNeeder (Aug 19, 2013)

I don't get it. Won E3, 16th in Flanders, and 6th in Paris-Roubaix. What has this highlighted?


----------



## Rashadabd (Sep 17, 2011)

SpeedNeeder said:


> I don't get it. Won E3, 16th in Flanders, and 6th in Paris-Roubaix. What has this highlighted?


I agree, he's competitive as a classics rider. He's won or been on the podium multiple times the last couple of seasons. I actually think his true calling might be in the races like the Ardennes and Strade Bianche. He is very strong in slightlt hillier classics with no cobbles.


----------



## Rashadabd (Sep 17, 2011)

TehYoyo said:


> I love Kwiatkowski. He caught my attention last year in the TdF when he came in second in Young Rider. I was ecstatic when he won Strade Bianche. He's actually focusing this year on the Ardennes and I think he's a great contender for those classics.
> 
> As for GC, I don't think he's a main contender yet. When he starts playing with the really big boys, I don't know if he'll make the jump in the next 5 years (think Tejay, although TVG is getting full TdF support this year, even from Cadel).
> 
> IMO, Contador is going to dominate the TdF this year (is that what he's aiming for?)


I think he will be great in the Ardennes. I am excited to see how he does. he basically is taking the spot Chava used to occupy on OPQS and is doing an incredible job. Right now, my guess is that they will have him hunting for stages in the grand tours and not the GC. In reality though, he and Uran are the only real GC contenders that they have and he seems to be in the best form right now. 

Here's what his boss thinks:

Kwiatkowski gets off to impressive start, but needs to focus his goals, says manager - VeloNews.com


----------



## TehYoyo (Sep 16, 2012)

Rashadabd said:


> I think he will be great in the Ardennes. I am excited to see how he does. he basically is taking the spot Chava used to occupy on OPQS and is doing an incredible job. Right now, my guess is that they will have him hunting for stages in the grand tours and not the GC. In reality though, he and Uran are the only real GC contenders that they have and he seems to be in the best form right now.
> 
> Here's what his boss thinks:
> 
> Kwiatkowski gets off to impressive start, but needs to focus his goals, says manager - VeloNews.com


No, not Chava, no way. Chava wasn't a climber, just a pure power guy. He made the attacks Tony Martin makes right now, except Tony Martin is a boss and World TT champ, so Martin actually wins (ouch... actually, I do like Chavanel).

I don't think Uran is very good GC, but that's just me. He won second behind Nibali in the Giro, but... eh.

crowaan, how can you say Sagan shouldn't do classics? He pretty much dominated classics last year...


----------



## Rashadabd (Sep 17, 2011)

TehYoyo said:


> No, not Chava, no way. Chava wasn't a climber, just a pure power guy. He made the attacks Tony Martin makes right now, except Tony Martin is a boss and World TT champ, so Martin actually wins (ouch... actually, I do like Chavanel).
> 
> I don't think Uran is very good GC, but that's just me. He won second behind Nibali in the Giro, but... eh.
> 
> crowaan, how can you say Sagan shouldn't do classics? He pretty much dominated classics last year...


Chava is very much a solid climber my friend. He's listed as an all-around actually. He almost won Paris Nice (one of the major TdF prep races a couple of times. He's lit up climbing stages is stage races many a time. Check out the Plamares and his races on youtube:

Sylvain Chavanel - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## Rashadabd (Sep 17, 2011)

Pure power/classics guys also don't dream of winning the LBL:

Sylvain Chavanel: French Fighter | Bicycling Magazine


----------



## Rashadabd (Sep 17, 2011)

Here's one more:

Tour de France 2010: Sylvain Chavanel wins stage seven and takes yellow | Sport | theguardian.com


----------



## Rashadabd (Sep 17, 2011)

Go get 'em Michal:

Omega rolling confident into Ardennes week - VeloNews.com

This guy has looked dangerous this year as well and may be someone he needs to look out for if he wants to win one of these:

Valverde Tackles Ardennes Trio | Cyclingnews.com


----------



## Rashadabd (Sep 17, 2011)

Michal Kwiatkowski says he's getting better, but still has much to learn - VeloNews.com


----------



## TehYoyo (Sep 16, 2012)

I was disappointed. He just didn't have it at the end. Also, he does have a lot to learn - he was across the road again and again trying to cover every attack. Perfect position and leadout from OPQS tho.


----------



## Rashadabd (Sep 17, 2011)

I am confident he will get there… and soon. As far as the Ardennes go this year, I actually think L-B-L is the best fit for him anyway and the place I expect him to shine.


----------



## Favorit (Aug 13, 2012)

crowaan said:


> Kwiatkowski has been great. The finish to Strade Bianchi has probably been the second best finish to race this season (behind Tour of Flanders). It was amazing to see him just blow Sagan away, he made one of the best riders look like he was standing still.



Yeah, that was amazing.

I moaned that I could only watch the TDF on TV in the past, but with our present TV provider, I just did a search for cycling, set it up to record, and now I can't keep up with all the cycling coverage. I still haven't finished watching Tirreno–Adriatico!


----------



## Rashadabd (Sep 17, 2011)

He had another strong showing today. He's so much fun to watch.


----------



## Rashadabd (Sep 17, 2011)

The man says he is ready to be a contender in Liege. We'll see


----------



## atpjunkie (Mar 23, 2002)

3rd @ Fleche Wallone. Jumped too soon. Valverde timed it perfectly


----------



## Rashadabd (Sep 17, 2011)

He sure did. He looks good this year as well. I meant to attach this link to my previous post. My bad…

After third in Huy, young Kwiatkowski ready for the Liege finale - VeloNews.com


----------



## Rashadabd (Sep 17, 2011)

Atp, I'm kind of surprised by the team OPQS is sending to Liege (No Uran, no Stybar, no T. Martin, etc.). BMC on the other hand is sending a pretty strong team… I wonder what's up with OPQS' choices.

OPQS to LiÃ¨ge - Bastogne - LiÃ¨ge | Wall | Omega Pharma - Quick-Step Pro Cycling Team

BMC Racing Team: BMC Racing Team Announces LiÃ¨ge-Bastogne-LiÃ¨ge Roster


----------



## Rashadabd (Sep 17, 2011)

Guess who won the prologue to the Tour of Romandie and grabbed the yellow jersey?


----------



## TehYoyo (Sep 16, 2012)

Uhhhhhh..... dunno, Chris Froome?


----------



## 55x11 (Apr 24, 2006)

2014
1st Jersey yellow.svg Overall Volta ao Algarve
1st Stages 2 & 3 (ITT)
1st Trofeo Serra de Tramuntana
1st Strade Bianche
1st Stage 1 (TTT) Tirreno–Adriatico
1st Prologue (ITT) Tour de Romandie
2nd Overall Tour of the Basque Country
1st Jersey white.svg Points classification
3rd La Flèche Wallonne
3rd Liège–Bastogne–Liège
5th Amstel Gold Race
7th Trofeo Ses Salines


----------



## Rashadabd (Sep 17, 2011)

55x11 said:


> 2014
> 1st Jersey yellow.svg Overall Volta ao Algarve
> 1st Stages 2 & 3 (ITT)
> 1st Trofeo Serra de Tramuntana
> ...


And the Spring races aren't even over yet. His future looks bright...


----------



## Rashadabd (Sep 17, 2011)

Michal on Michal and his recent performances:

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uuBQxNx0LfA&feature=player_embedded#at=307


----------



## AJL (Jul 9, 2009)

Wow, I didn't know he was just 23! Big engine to have some kick left at the end of these really long classics races (and uphill on some no less).


----------

